# Trying to decide on a useful college degree



## bojack08

I'm have found a degree that I think is actually useful. I am curious about a degree in agricultural business an economic. I want to go into agricultural. Would it be more beneficial to get an agricultural degree or would getting a general business degree get me to the same places??? Any advice is very welcome.


----------



## Becka03

Living in an area that is actually in existence because of the Ag College- which is now PSU- I can tell you that people usually choose the College of Science or College of Business over those in Ag- that relate to Science and Business- BUT- depending on your funds- you can get almost a full ride if you go thru the college of Ag here if you major in Ag Business or Ag Science...
something to keep in mind- 

I wish I had known back then what I know now- I would have majored in Ag Science or Business!
good luck in your decision!


----------



## ErinP

My husband has his bachelors in ag. biz. 
For the first 15 years we were married, he more heavily used the ag. side of his degree, as he worked on, and managed, large ranches.
(The last few years, OTOH, he's primarily using just the business side of that degree while he works in the oil field.) 

I don't think he's ever regretted having the composite of the two, rather than just straight business. And to be sure, when ranching, the ag.biz degree was more beneficial than strictly business...


----------



## rabbitgal

I second the business classes recommendation. As a former homeschooler/homesteader who works in marketing now, learn to sell, sell, sell and pick up some business development skills (growing a business beyond what you can do on your own in an 8hr workday). You can do literally anything you want if you can develop and market a product and convince people to buy it. 

Generating a livable income from a remote area is the most challenging part of ag, imho. You'll probably need a side business to supplement your income until you get your farm established. Consider adding additional skills in something like accounting or computer programming, which is easily done remotely. 

Outside of technical fields, I don't feel your specific degree matters much. Experience does though. Do internships every summer and get involved in a leadership capacity in at least one student group relevant to your interests. If there isn't one, start one. Good luck!


----------



## hawgsquatch

I can tell what degrees not to get. Don't get an environmental sciences degree if you won't work for oil and construction companies. They are the ones who hire environmental grads. Don't get a degree in fisheries if you won't do aquaculture because they are the ones who hire those people. Don't get a DVM if you cant kill an animal because its cute. Don't worry about a degree in Ag business unless you are interested in working in Big AG because they will be the ones who will be hiring there. Ag science degrees help many people to work for Monsanto and they are better off for it. I have no problem with people who want to work for these kind of companies or who do not wish to. My dad employs three mechanics with masters degrees because they thought that they wanted to be social workers or teachers when they were young. 

I live in a community where 60 percent of the grads of our local socialist university never get jobs because they are lulled into a utopian ideology that does not exist beyond the walls of the university. We even have a degree program in growing marijuana. I am pretty sure some of those grads are finding work.


----------



## ErinP

> Don't worry about a degree in Ag business unless you are interested in working in Big AG because they will be the ones who will be hiring there.


 
My husband used his ag. biz degree for over 10 years and never has worked for "big ag"...


----------



## soulsurvivor

bojack08 said:


> I'm have found a degree that I think is actually useful. I am curious about a degree in agricultural business an economic. I want to go into agricultural. Would it be more beneficial to get an agricultural degree or would getting a general business degree get me to the same places??? Any advice is very welcome.


Have you thought about coupling any of those interests with a government/political science degree? If you want a secure job, government is the way to go. Find college programs that offer opportunities for internships and do several. 

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdahome?navid=CAREERS


----------



## offthegrid

You definitely want to look at the job market where you live. It doesn't help to get a degree that is not needed in your area...and business is good, but it would probably be even better if you had a thought about what *type* of business/industry you might like to work in.

My father keeps telling people if he were going off to school he would get a degree in marine engine repair. He lives in an area with a lot of lakes and recreational fishing and boating is big. He cannot get his boat engines repaired in less than 6 months. There are few places to take them and they are booked solid until the end of time. He would pay double what they charge just to get them done...but even still he would have to wait.

So, in your area, that too could be a big opportunity. Of course, if you live in an area without water....not so much.


----------



## V-NH

soulsurvivor said:


> Have you thought about coupling any of those interests with a government/political science degree? If you want a secure job, government is the way to go. Find college programs that offer opportunities for internships and do several.
> 
> http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdahome?navid=CAREERS


Gov/Poli Sci is absolutely not the way to go unless you plan to go much further beyond a bachelors. I have a bachelors in poli sci. Most of my friends went on to law school to land their government jobs. I went on for a masters in education and am working on a PhD in school administration. Only two people out of 20 from my graduating poli sci class stopped at the bachelors level... one is a little league coordinator and one is a salesperson in the oil industry.


----------



## anahatalotus

I'd say major in what you love because chances area you will end up doing something completely unrelaited to the field you major in. There is no shortage of unemployed folks with bachelors and even masters degrees so you see folks going into whatever field they can get a job in. If you major in what you love there is a chance you just might be one of the best in your field and get to do what you love. If I could go back and do life differently I would have majored in vet med instead of nursing. Perhaps I'm just and old, jaded kermudgen who has become misanthropic over the years but I've always loved carring for animals and I doubt that will ever change. However I was always scarred away from the field because it's a doctorate not just a bachelors, it's more years in school, I would have had to take more advanced Pre requisite, etc...


----------

